# A friend wants to sell these bike's to me...



## BikeMe (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi everyone..
                         I plan to buy these two bike's from a friend...  The bike's are for my personal collection and won't be resold..  The thing is, he doesn't have much knowledge about vintage bicycle's or current value's...  I value this guys friendship and want to make him a fair offer, but i don't wanna take it in the shorts, either...  I have a good idea of what i feel is a fair offer but one of the bikes is a tough call...  The first bike is, i think, a mid 50's Columbia 5-Star mens tanker...it's the other bike that's a tough call for me as far as price..  That one is a 1948 or 49 ladies Westfield Rambler with a locking springfork, and is a NOS, never rode bike!! The bike was found in it's box in an old warehouse...assembled, but never cleaned or ridden...















   Take a look at the pics...i'm thinking of offering him 1000.00 for the pair...too high?..too low?
 What are your thoughts?  Thanks!!!!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 28, 2013)

It's all about location, location, location!
Can you please register your location?


----------



## BikeMe (Oct 28, 2013)

Okay, location registered!!  Geez, i feel like i just got cussed out or something....


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 28, 2013)

They are both very nice looking bicycle. It all depends on what you wanna spend and condition. The mens bike is more complete then the ladies bicycle missing the tank and the rear rack. Most i would pay is 800 buxs for both thats my opinion @ 2 cents on them. Good luck on your decison either way very cool bicycles!!!


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 28, 2013)

The girls Rambler is in beautiful condition. Nice addition to anyone's collection. The boys bike also looks nice but prices have been all over last couple of years. Some hi some low. Best thing about the girls bike is condition and completeness. Although a tank and rack would help the condition speaks for itself. 

$1000 seems  ok, many sell lesser for more, nice to get it for less  since market isn't always strong on Columbia bikes. If boys bike is original with no touch ups might be ok. As long as you're  not buying to flip. Guess it depends on how much you like the bikes  and your friend. Location not so much.


----------



## BikeMe (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks for the input so far...kinna sounds like thoughts on these bike's aren't too far off from my own...  I'm thinking now, that although i would pay 1000 for the pair, i'll offer him 850 first...i can always go up, and if he accepts 850, i'll really feel like i got a sweet deal!!  The men's Columbia paint does have some sun fade and some minor chrome issues, but it's still a great looking bike...  For some reason, in my area Columbia's/Westfield's are not commonly seen...  Whenever i score one, i feel like i really found something!!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 29, 2013)

$850 sounds just fine. $1000 is a bit overkill.  Gio just asked for location, because west coaster's always get more for their stuff.... He meant well...


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 29, 2013)

Very nice bikes, $850 to $1000 is an acceptable range on these.


----------



## squeedals (Oct 29, 2013)

BikeMe said:


> Okay, location registered!!  Geez, i feel like i just got cussed out or something....




We do a lot of "cussing" here. Dagnabit!


----------



## jd56 (Oct 29, 2013)

Now those are some nice conditioned bikes.
I'm actually looking at a 5 Star to buy. This one you have is what I want but, I think $1000 is way up there on a fair value offer for both.
But, if you have the cash and it being a close friend and then its not for a resale investment, the price is what your willing to spend.
$800 seems a fair offer.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Honestherman (Oct 29, 2013)

what the heck does Location have to do with the average fair value of these bikes??

I think Location would be Cabe value, Vs Ratrodbike Value vs Craigslist value vs Ebay Value.

Highest Prices are Always on Cabe. 
Average prices are on Ebay
Low prices are on Craigslist.

I travel to Wisconsin, California and New York every year.  Bike Prices are all the same at any show, Depends on the Seller and depends on the Buyer.

I think a fair price is 800-850 for both of you.
Its more about fun to ride them.  
Enjoy the bikes and dont worry about investing or making money like Many people Over Inflate the prices of bikes.
Deep down we all know they are really 100.00 each bikes. But keep your friend and enjoy life.

It is kind of like the real estate market when people pumped up the prices of property just to give loans out. Here is the Cabe Market.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm pretty sure if these bikes were posted in Sell trade section for $850 for the pair it would be total ckickets.  Girls bike $150 Boys $350.  That's my assessment.


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 29, 2013)

Honestherman said:


> what the heck does Location have to do with the average fair value of these bikes??
> 
> I think Location would be Cabe value, Vs Ratrodbike Value vs Craigslist value vs Ebay Value.
> 
> ...




I think a number of people would disagree with you on this- CABE being higher than ebay??....and the prices some people on CL have- sheesh obvious they are victims of the American Picker's effect. And we frequently see higher prices on the West Coast~ Economics 101, the law of supply and demand. IMHO of course 

Darcie


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Oct 29, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> It's all about location, location, location!
> Can you please register your location?




If you look up in the right hand corner it says nebraska


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 29, 2013)

do a Bundle.........


----------



## bike (Oct 29, 2013)

*I would pay*


```

```
1000 and think I stole them and I am a dealer- but that is just me

I should temper this by saying I am ASSUMING they are correct and og- 
Best to see in person-next lots of hi res pix.

A few small pix and you are taking a big chance as I learned by pulling the trigger on a CABE bike that was advertised as excellent with no dings- seller failed to picture weak areas and dings- $$ lost.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 29, 2013)

Honestherman said:


> what the heck does Location have to do with the average fair value of these bikes??
> 
> I think Location would be Cabe value, Vs Ratrodbike Value vs Craigslist value vs Ebay Value.
> 
> ...




I respectfully disagree with you. CABE prices are not always high. I will say, that there are CABE members that repeatedly list high prices tho-

Prices on the West coast (and other remote areas) tend to be higher just due to the fact that there were not nearly as many bike builders as there were in the central and eastern part of our country. Shipping bicycles west has always been a costly venture, whether via train, delivery service or United States Postal Service.
This was also true when I was in the Antique Outboard hobby for over 25 years. Florida cycles/motors also suffer from corrosion more.


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 29, 2013)

Honestherman said:


> what the heck does Location have to do with the average fair value of these bikes??
> 
> I think Location would be Cabe value, Vs Ratrodbike Value vs Craigslist value vs Ebay Value.
> 
> ...




I disagree as well, I tend to find my BEST deals on the CABE. I see some good deals on RRB but not what I'm usually looking for.  I tend to see the highest prices on ebay in general although i do find "some" bargains there & CL in my area is insane, people have American Pickers syndrome & think they found gold with every old bike and they are usually JUNK.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 29, 2013)

The 3 star/5 star Columbias are plentiful and not particularly desirable, although nice bicycles that are in my opinion, underrated.
This one appears to have white touch ups on the tank and chainguard (no decals), but nice fenders and the light...500.00.
The ladies has ww us royal tires, which if in good condition, puts this as a 250.00-300.00 bike, not many boy's transferable parts.

As a seller, I offer my items here at the CABE at less than asking on ebay, lowering cost from my not paying fees.
Some stuff is offered "high" here, but is it unrealistic seller expectations or does the "high" regard come from lack of information?

Chris


----------



## bike (Oct 29, 2013)

*Never ending debate*

what is Hi Low etc
ANYTHING above scrap is what 2 people agree on- I see lotsa stuff I consider junk and have literally thrown out -- 
all of the sudden bring solid money cause it is RAT. whoda thunkit?

Also location means a lot cause maybe I can pick up or have picked up and avoid shipping damage and fees


----------



## bricycle (Oct 29, 2013)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> If you look up in the right hand corner it says nebraska




It didn't at the time of his post......


----------



## BikeMe (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow, i've got some great feedback from this thread, and i'm feeling pretty comfortable about where i should be as far as a fair price..  I'm new to the CABE, but this is just what i was hoping for by joining this community....sharing opinions, talking bike's, posting picture's, and learning from a large pool of vintage bike knowledge...  Since joining i've been having a ball reading through past threads and checking out pictures of some fantastic bicycles!!  Touching on the comments of where are the best deals on bicycle's found, i'd have to say after going back through some of the postings in the Cabe's "for sale or trade" forum, i saw a lot of great stuff in the past postings that i thought were absolute bargains...much better price's on average than what i've seen outside the Cabe...  I dunno, just my two cents...


----------



## bricycle (Oct 29, 2013)

Very good. Glad you Like it here... I KNOW I do!!!! Evjoy the ride! bri.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 29, 2013)

BikeMe said:


> Wow, i've got some great feedback from this thread, and i'm feeling pretty comfortable about where i should be as far as a fair price..  I'm new to the CABE, but this is just what i was hoping for by joining this community....sharing opinions, talking bike's, posting picture's, and learning from a large pool of vintage bike knowledge...  Since joining i've been having a ball reading through past threads and checking out pictures of some fantastic bicycles!!  Touching on the comments of where are the best deals on bicycle's found, i'd have to say after going back through some of the postings in the Cabe's "for sale or trade" forum, i saw a lot of great stuff in the past postings that i thought were absolute bargains...much better price's on average than what i've seen outside the Cabe...  I dunno, just my two cents...




I thought the Cabe was pretty cool when I signed up in 2011, now I'm starting to wonder what happened to the last two years of my life.


----------

